# About to pop!



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm so excited! My most fav doe is about to pop! Velvet is a Dove Tan and she is the cutest mouse I have, she is very laid back. She is so laid back that she is constantly getting picked on by the other does and I have to have her in her own cage, I am hoping that she will produce one very special doe that I can keep that will stay with her.
Although I'm consentrating on Longhairs I just had to have a litter from her. I'm hoping that in time I will eventually get a LH DT. This litter will be short haired but her next litter should have a few LH's in it as I will put her with my best LH'd buck. Should I wait 1 or 2 months for her to recover before I put her with another buck? I have only ever bred once from my does.
I love the the colour of the DT, the silvery grey against the orange Tan is beautiful!
Will add pics when they arrive! Can't wait!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I wait 8 weeks from birth of the first litter before remating a doe (or longer).


----------

